# windows 8 can't connect to some wireless networks



## frustratedmanc (Jan 31, 2013)

hello people and thanks in advance
i'm pulling my hair out - I have a new acer aspire timeline laptop and it connects to wireless networks fine to date, however, when I try to connect to my network at work, it fails.

- I have the correct password (which is quite long, someone said this could be a problem?)
- machine connects to other networks fine, its just this one
- network is working fine, have tested with 2 other machines
- have rebooted router and laptop several times
- security type router - WPA 2 personal
- encryption type router - AES
- acer are worse than useless when I call them 
- i'm on windows 8 (until I either: a-remove it and jump up and down on its shiny as* , b-kill someone, c-kill myself d- kill everyone)

any ideas?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Is it possible they're using MAC filtering so that only their computers will connect to their network? If you can connect to some, then I'd suspect it's not the laptop.


----------



## frustratedmanc (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for replying. 

I don't know about MAC filtering but whatever it is we don't think we've set this up at work! 

Just yesterday I added my phone and another laptop to the network and both worked fine. It's clearly some sort of compatibility issue I just wish windows 8 would explain what it was, I can't run troubleshooter as it appears I need to be connected to the network before I can see what's wrong!

Having said this, I can connect to the network with an Ethernet cable no problem.....

Thanks again


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you downloaded and installed the latest drivers

Download

I know, its brand new but that means its probably 3 to 6 months old


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Probably best to copy & save an ipconfig /all on the affected machine while at work and one from a machine that will connect then paste them into your thread - ID'ing which is which.

Do this wired for a full ipconfig /all on both if possible.

It could be a compatibility issue between your wireless adapter and the router - some Railink adapters have this problem.


----------



## frustratedmanc (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi all and thanks so much

Re driver - latest version installed already

I'll try the other stuff with my IT dude at work (as this all goes over the top of my head tbh!) and see how I get on 

Good to know there's nice people out there!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You could also ask your "IT dude" to assign your laptop with a static IP address in the router either as a Reserved IP within the DHCP range or as a Fixed Host outside of the DHCP range to see if it will connect then.

The cmd *ipconfig /all* which is done from the cmd prompt will display your MAC address as Physical Address.

If he set it up in your computer's (TCP/IPv4) Properties, then you may have to revert to DHCP Enabled each time you go home because of the DHCP range that your own router uses.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

The first stop would be talking to the IT Dude as he may have the answers you're looking for. If it's in a business, the IT Dude is likely the decision maker for things IT.


----------

